# What do you tell non railroad fan?



## Gamebits (Jan 5, 2011)

Not that I'm worried about what people think of me but you know what I mean, the strange look you get when you tell non railroad fan that you are a railroad modeller, "ah! you play with toy trains".

I got that kind of look all my life, see I'm kind of a collector so collecting hockey cards, or butterflies that one kind a piss people off quite a bit though, 'why would you kill a butterfly?" the same people would gladly squash a spider which is way more useful than a butterfly by the way, not to say that some species of butterflies are real pest, not really the butterflies but the caterpillars are but I digress so back to the train topic.

Do you openly discuss model trains with the relatives, co-worker etc. or do you keep it kind of a secret?


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

I sort of keep it a secret, since the few people that I have told often start chuckling and say something along the lines of "Aren't you too old to be playing with those toy trains?". My father (who does not seem to mind it) at least helps me out and when I do get around to making my layout next spring, he will help me build the framework and supports of the area that will house my layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well the butterfly is going to die anyway.
Your preserving it forever. :smokin:

Everyone knows about my "few" trains I have.
Bottom line is screw everyone if they think your nuts!  

I try to capture the larger spiders I find in the house (if I can) and put them outside. 
If I can't they are dead meat. The little ones are dead meat too. 

Mice are a different story they get zapped in my electronic zapper machine.:smilie_daumenpos:
The one mouse I found while working in my dungeon on the trains, I took to work and let it go. I was working on the trains one night and looked on the floor at what appeared to be a piece of dryer lint. I picked it up and it moved in my palm. 
It was a little baby mouse that looked like it was pleading for some food. I put it in a shoe box with a little cup of water and a cracker. I brought it to work and let it loose.
It's mother must have got caught by the zapper.
What I probably did was just give it it's last meal, as after I let it go it probably just got ate by something.

But it was so cute I couldn't squash the life out of it, it looked just like the Christmas mouse. And it was around the Christmas holiday. 

Bottom line SCREW THEM if they think your nuts.:smokin:


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I try to tell EVERYONE I collect trains. Every new person is an opportunity to find something in a closet or attic that they might be willing to part with! My co-workers probably think I'm nuts but they would have thought that anyhow. The real joy is to find someone interested enough to actually listen.
Randy


----------



## Gamebits (Jan 5, 2011)

"Every new person is an opportunity to find something in a closet or attic" although I don't disagree with this statement I have a story related to this, like I said previously I'm a collector and of course one of the thing I collect is coins, back in the time when I was more active in the hobby I was doing just that, telling everyone that I collect coins just so I could get good leads to find more coins until the day my wife and kids were victims of an armed robbery in our house while I was at work, nobody got hurt but I can tell you I wasn't so eager to share my passion after that.

Not that I think something like that would happen about trains, the robber may not have all the times he would need to pack up all the stuff but still you never know.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been in this terrific hobby for almost exactly 3 years now. At first, maybe the first year, I didn't mention my involvement for fear my buddies would think I had lost my marbles. I've been an antique car restorer/collector/owner for about 30 years and most of my close friends are also in the car hobby.
Then one day a car buddy stopped by my house while I was working on my layout. He just about croaked when he saw how cool it was and asked me a zillion questions about how he could get started on his own layout. Next thing I knew a whole bunch of my friends were aware of my layout and wanted to come over and see it.
I am now no longer bashful. I tell lots of people that I'm happily involved in the hobby. Nobody has made me feel like I'm a dork because I play with trains. 
And, I totally agree with big Ed. If they don't like it, screw 'em!
Merry Christmas,
Bob


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Gamebits, I.m sorry to hear about your experience, terrifying. I have to say I don't pass out cards with my name and address on whenever I talk to just anyone, and I would hope the people that I know are not going to rob me. Never the less that is always a possibility. I don't think I will shy away from talking about my hobby, I enjoy it too much.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

As long as their actions don't endanger my family, myself and others I don't care how someone spends their time and money on a hobby. None of my bees wax as they say. 
Why some feel compelled to make derogatory comments as to another's chosen hobby I'll never know.

BTW, Who hangs out with non-train people anyway?


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Hobby*

Hi,gamebits.. I have to agree with every answer here. It doesn`t matter what you do in life,someone is going to find fault with it. Every hobby I`ve been in has always been the same way.There is always: know-it-alls,do it better than you, Don`t like it or just about take your pick of picky people. In every thing you do,you`ll find this. Confucious or J C FIelds said; you can please some of the people some of the times but not all the people all the time. My son who is 57 yrs old tells me I`m a old man playing with toys. I laugh at him as he buys 3 or 4 pieces of big boys toys each year.

You take your hobby and run with it. The name of the game is enjoy what you do and do it.I think it was Admiral Perry who said: Damn the torpedos,full speed ahead.

Wish you the best,anyway I can help,holler,Don`t know much but will share.,Sanepilot:thumbsup:


----------



## 64conv65hard (Dec 6, 2013)

Get a job on the Rail Road and tell them it's not just a hobby, it's a career.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've seen Miley Cyrus, Lady Gaga and Nicki Minaj...if folks can handle them, they can handle an old guy with trains...:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> I've seen Miley Cyrus, Lady Gaga and Nicki Minaj...if folks can handle them, they can handle an old guy with trains...:laugh::thumbsup:


This sounds x rated to me, sorry I got to report you.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> This sounds x rated to me, sorry I got to report you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is she trying to say? :laugh:

Now you did it! I am putting you on warning! 
Strike 2.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I tell them my toys cost more than their car

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> I've seen Miley Cyrus, Lady Gaga and Nicki Minaj...if folks can handle them, they can handle an old guy with trains...:laugh::thumbsup:


Shay,
That almost made me hit the floor laughing!
Good one!!!!
Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I tell them all. It it is a life long hobby that I will be able to do as long as I am not in a rest home.


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

Anyone that knows me has seemed pretty unphased by the whole thing, I've got a broad range of interests and several hobbies. The only doubting came from my girlfriend, she's not quite yet convinced I'll have the spare time (3x jobs and college) to go from the out of the box train on track into the detailed modeling of a tiny world.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Since I am in the 'business' I don't try to hide anything to do with my 'toys'. I just start talking about my latest loco bashing project until their eyes glass over and they never mention it again!


----------



## Fackler Rebel (Oct 26, 2013)

Haven't been back it long, but so far nearly everybody that sees my little layout and gets some "throttle time" is as hooked as I am.
Merry Christmas everybody.

Reb


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I have no problem telling people about my hobby interests: trains and well built Harleys. Actually, when people do learn of the extent of my empire, they offer up the train stuff that they have. Sorta like: surrendering. Some of it is useful, while other stuff I put on the white elephant tables at shows.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

People that judge you because of this wonderful hobby are not people you need to be around. They grew up too soon and just don't know how to have a good time anymore.

Stay young in heart and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Gamebits (Jan 5, 2011)

Everybody seems to agree, do what you like and you don't need their approbation.

After all if I have to explain they wouldn't understand.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe I'm one of the lucky ones. Haven't experienced
and taunts or negativity regarding my trains. Though few of the folks I know
have much interest in model trains, invariably, when the subject
comes up it usually brings out that they know a relative, neighbor,
co-worker or friend who has or had a layout. And so often, that
they had a Lionel when they were younger.

My brother, who lives in Illinois, and I both had trains as kids. He
inherited my S gauge American Flyer then later went into N as did I.
Then came that time when we both had to put the trains away
and work careers and family. And both of us had to also get
over not having our motorcycles any longer.

Now, both of us in retirement, have HO DCC trains, his a large
basement layout, while mine is limited to one ex spare bedroom.
What's important is that our trains have brought us so much
closer together as a family. We trade emails daily with
progress we're making. 

Our sister is the teaser in the family. Tho she admires our
work, she insists on referring to our trains as our 'little toot'. Aaargh!

Don


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I have to believe the "judgemental" people about Model RR tend to be younger. (Too worried about trying to look cool.) When you're older you don't worry too much about what other people think.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My daughter and her husband, who live in Alabama, came up North to visit family in Michigan back in October.
She was aware that I was pretty involved in my train hobby but on several occasions had referred to it as "cute" that Dad played with toy trains.
When I opened the door to my garage and she first laid eyes on my layout her face went absolutely blank and her eyes bugged out. 
Her first words were: "Oh my god, I had no idea".
More than an hour later she was still going around and around the layout checking out every detail while all four trains whizzed around their respective loops. She asked more questions than when she was a two-year old.
Finally she said: "Well, Dad, I've got to tell you that I'm immensely impressed". I simply smiled, gave her a hug, and said "now you see what I've been up to for the past couple of years".
All is well and she asks about the layout every time we talk on the phone.
Life is good!
Happy New Year,
Bob


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Model Railroads are a hobby. If people question it they are not thinking or just are not interesting folks.

Most interesting people do SOMETHING. Sew, hot rods, coach sports, play golf, something. If they question my time with the railroad I say even recorded tv bores me if I am just sitting there. BUT, put on some Dexter and rebuild a railcar and I have a good hour spent after the family goes to bed.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Tell them to get there own trains!


----------

